# Anyone doing any good for Squirrel?



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I haven't seen squat. Even on the sunny days.
Anyone?


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Shot 4 yesterday.but was a tough hunt for sure.woods has been loaded all deer season and they seemed to have disappeared now. The ones i shot were chasing each other like crazy making for tough shooting


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks. How long of a hunt to shoot 4?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Lots at the bird feeder but not as many as some years .One year i had 30 .I'm to lazy to skin squirrels these days .


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

830 to 130. It was tough lol


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

That sounds like a tough hunt. I'm usually only out for an hour to an hour and a half.


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

Not great here. I've been out several times since the opener and only have 6 in the freezer. I went out new years eve before the snow started and saw 6, but only got 1. Early season was terrible. I would go out for 4 hours and not see a single squirrel. I had a thought about how there was such an abundance of acorns, that maybe the squirrels were in no hurry to move around and stock up. Might be totally wrong.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Woodsman27 said:


> Not great here. I've been out several times since the opener and only have 6 in the freezer. I went out new years eve before the snow started and saw 6, but only got 1. Early season was terrible. I would go out for 4 hours and not see a single squirrel. I had a thought about how there was such an abundance of acorns, that maybe the squirrels were in no hurry to move around and stock up. Might be totally wrong.


Squirrels and chipmunks know .Some years you have none some years you have tons .


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

I will be in Irons Mi. the middle of January. Will squirrel season still be in then?


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

hungryhollow said:


> I will be in Irons Mi. the middle of January. Will squirrel season still be in then?


Yes. Runs through March 31st.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

With no snow for my dogs and no ice I'll be at it soon.... !! Hopefully I can knock down a few. Be a peaceful wheel in the woods none the less


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Been seeing a ton of squirrels on my property mostly blacks with some fox squirrels. Have to break out the 22. Within the next couple weeks or so.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Woodsman27 said:


> Yes. Runs through March 31st.


Thank you.


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

anybody know when mating season is? If I recall I did pretty good last season when they were out chasing each other around. But I forgot to put it in my notes as far as the date. I do believe it was the end of January


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Jan. -Feb.....
Two were playing locomotive yesterday on an oak around 2:30 P.M. but I did not study their intent.
Usually a third or more will be around and more havoc going on in chase activity when they get to breeding.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Just in from watching a gray not cover much ground.
It sat on a limb in the shade after leaving the ground from near a maple. Maybe eating some maple bud. (Acorns a scarce item here.)
Then went to a dead oak snag ,checked out dried wood where bark had been removed below a knot/limb.
Then took to sunning and grooming.
And about a half hour later another gray shows up (these are the same two as yesterday but a half acre away from yesterdays chase site).
The one that had been sunning /on watch was inspired to chase the newcomer until it went about twenty yards from the nest near the maple.

I have seen more than one squirrel before in Nov. share a nest at last light after a lot of cussing. Siblings maybe...


----------

